# jurassic string jig??



## playernetics (Jan 23, 2006)

Take measurements off another jig and have your own built or buy one from deezlin if you want em to be quality every time.


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

i would say buy the one from joebass... his basic jig is like 100 bucks and I believe the jurassic jig is liek 80. I would spend the extra cause his are built very well


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

playernetics said:


> buy one from deezlin


If he just got laid off, I don't think he'll be buying a LittleJon anytime soon ;-(

I have both and the JoeBass is a TOP QUALITY 4-poster jig to be sure .... I consider it the "LittleJon of the 4-post jigs" but it is a completely different approach to string making than the LittleJon.


----------



## Gogo6969 (Feb 24, 2010)

gridman said:


> hello all, i was just wondering if anyone has any info on the jurassic string jig?? been wanting to buy a joe bass, but just got laid off, so im not too sure about funds at this point, however, it appears i will now have time thanks for any info, good or bad


Never heard that?!


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

I would never knock the Little Jon jig because it is a great tool. However I have a Joebass 4 post with stretcher and twister that cost a total of $310.

Since I do the loops plus only 4 wraps of the track serving before twisting, stretching, rubbing, dewaxing, and rolling the string, I need the 4 post jog.

I have the twister and stretcher on another piece of unistrut and transfer the string over to that and can build control cable and power cable while stretching and twisting the string to exact twisted length.

Besides that, I can make as good or better a string with the Joebass as anyone else can with the Little Jon.


----------



## 1Hole Wunder (Feb 26, 2008)

I have seen the jurrasic jig and have built mine own on the same design, it will work fine if you are just making strings for yourself. It clamps to a table or a 2X6 with c-clamps and you can make any length strings and cables you desire. You just have to design your own stretcher for stretching the string.
Hope this helps.


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

great, thanks for all the input guys, this will be on the to do list very shortly thanks again


----------



## joebass (May 22, 2002)

I can make one similar to his for the same price......


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

If you serve your end loops with the loose ends of the string material as set forth by George Ryals, you only need to buy the stretcher and twister or two stretchers from Joebass and get superstrut from Home Depot.

I serve my endloops with serving material and there is an easy way to do that on a two post jig, which is what you have with just a twister and stretcher or two stretchers on unistrut or superstrut.


----------

